
Why has finance become so important? - paulpauper
Kinda broad questions, but it seems like in recent years there has been a massive surge, especially online, in finance-related topics and discussion.  Everyone is looking for ways to get wealthy, whether through stocks, trading, options, etc. But also, huge discussions about wealth management, financial planing, indexing, and the structure of the market itself, such as whether it&#x27;s rigged, manipulated, overvalued, or efficient.  Money may not be the roof of all evil, but it is certainly the root of a lot of online discussions.
======
PaulHoule
People have been talking about finance for a long time. See

[https://www.amazon.com/Money-Game-Adam-
Smith/dp/0394721039](https://www.amazon.com/Money-Game-Adam-
Smith/dp/0394721039)

from the 1960s. Certainly the stock market was a popular topic in the go-go
years from 1995 to 2000 as well. I don't know if the environment has changed
or if you have changed.

